# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تک ماده می تونم بزنم یانه؟؟؟؟

## nurse1997

سلام چهارم تجربی بودم   امسال کنکور دادم...یک درسمو که نهایی هم نیست تجدید شدم.....تا حالا از تک ماده استفاده نکردم...به نظرتون می تونم امسال از تک ماده لستفاده کنم....ینی تک ماده هنوز هست؟؟؟ و تک ماده بزنم ایا نمی خواد باز برم امتحان بدم...؟؟؟؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام چهارم تجربی بودم   امسال کنکور دادم...یک درسمو که نهایی هم نیست تجدید شدم.....تا حالا از تک ماده استفاده نکردم...به نظرتون می تونم امسال از تک ماده لستفاده کنم....ینی تک ماده هنوز هست؟؟؟ و تک ماده بزنم ایا نمی خواد باز برم امتحان بدم...؟؟؟؟


بله هست.شما میتونید 2تا رو واسه نهایی و 2 تا واسه داخلیا استفاده کنید

----------

